# Sick budgie?



## yurionice (Dec 16, 2016)

Hello! I'd just like to state that I'm new to this site and some things are a bit confusing so if I'm posting in the wrong forum I apologize.

3 weeks ago my 8-year-old budgie got really sick. Her feathers were ruffled and oily, I thought she was dead but she was still alive and breathing. I couldn't/cant afford to take her to a vet so I did my best to heal her in my care. I put a heating pad under cage (which is still there) and had a clean towel covering half of her cage (which is also still there). She is no longer sick, or so I think.

She looks better, her feathers are no longer ruffled and oily, however she doesn't act the way she used to. She rarely ever chirps anymore. A week ago I took her out of her cage and when I put her back in she seemed stunned. I've noticed a weird crust in her food that gets on her bowl and makes her food stick together which I've assumed to be vomit. She doesn't run around or bob her head like she used to and chirp at herself in the mirror.

Is she still sick? What's wrong with her? Can I make her better? Do I need to put my budget aside and make an emergency trip to the vet?


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

Welcome to the forums,

From your description, it does seem that your budgie is still sick and the oily substance on her feathers was likely vomiting fluid.
Your budgie would greatly benefit from being examined by an avian or exotics vet, so that she is properly diagnosed and treated.

I hope your budgie feels better soon and I'm wishing her a full recovery.


----------



## yurionice (Dec 16, 2016)

aluz said:


> Welcome to the forums,
> 
> From your description, it does seem that your budgie is still sick and the oily substance on her feathers was likely vomiting fluid.
> Your budgie would greatly benefit from being examined by an avian or exotics vet, so that she is properly diagnosed and treated.
> ...


Thank you for your response. I am looking for an exotic vet near me.


----------



## BlueBirdNYC (Aug 26, 2016)

I hope you find one! Often they can provide inexpensive antibiotics and then your bird will be ok. I've found the vet is not as pricey as one might think, and, I've heard they will often do payment plans to help manage the cost. ... Wishing all the best for you and your budgie....


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Hi there and :welcome: to the forums!

I'm so sorry to hear that your budgie is so sick. In reality, this is definitely not something that you can cure at home and therefore it's important you try and get your little one to the avian vet as soon as possible. 

I hope you're able to find an exotic vet soon!

Please keep us posted on your progress; I hope that your budgie feels better soon! :fingerx:

Meanwhile, be sure to read through all the Budgie Articles and "stickies" to ensure that you're up to date on all of the best practices for budgie care. If you have any questions afterwards, be sure to ask as we'd love to help!  

Cheers! :wave:


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Hi! :welcome: to Talk Budgies

I'm sorry your budgie is ill. She definitely needs to be examined by an Avian Vet for the proper diagnosis and treatment plan.

Avian Vets have special training to determine the cause of symptoms resulting from illness or trauma. 
This is important as "regular" vets will often overlook symptoms that are quickly obvious to an Avian Vet.
When you rely on anyone who has not had training in Avian diagnosis and care, you may be delaying effective treatment. 
This can prolong suffering that may be avoidable.
The bird will often require a more intense, prolonged treatment with a poorer chance of full recovery than it would have if you seek prompt professional diagnosis and treatment at the first sign of illness.

Distinction between an Avian Vet and a Vet that "Will See Birds"

Please take the time to read through all of the How To Guides, the FAQs and the stickies located at the top of each section of the forum.

You'll find most of your basic questions about budgies and caring for them will have been answered after you've read through all of them.

Site Guidelines
How-To Guides
FAQs Frequently Asked Questions
Budgie Articles
http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/295001-list-stickies.html
http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/333106-posting-forums.html
http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/295033-prepared-veterinary-care-expense.html
Avian First Aid
Why Quarantine?

http://talkbudgies.com/articles-general-budgie-info/227841-50-common-budgie-dangers-watch-out.html

http://talkbudgies.com/budgie-breeding/327881-heartfelt-plea-forum-members-new-old.html

http://talkbudgies.com/housing-budgies/24411-cage-sizes.html
http://talkbudgies.com/housing-budgies/31719-essentials-great-cage.html
http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/339826-resource-directory.html

When you upload pictures as thumbnail attachments directly from your computer, tablet or phone, the forum automatically defaults to landscape.

To upload full-sized pictures with the proper orientation, please use a photo-sharing service such as PhotoBucket and follow the steps in these instructions:
http://talkbudgies.com/how-guides/175818-how-post-pictures-photobucket.html

For gender and/or mutation help - Lighting and Angle DOES matter

By the way, all photos entered in any of our forum contests must be a full-size photo and not a thumbnail attachment so it's good to know how to upload them! 

If you have any questions after reading through everything, please be sure to ask!

Glad you decided to join us and looking forward to seeing you around the forums.

:wave:*


----------



## yurionice (Dec 16, 2016)

Hi guys! Thank you for the responses. I'm still looking for an Avian vet, I'll be sure to update here once I find one.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Hopefully, this listing will be of help to you:

Dr. John Rand (exotics/avian)
The Animal Clinic, Veterinarians and Staff

Dr. Milton McElvie, Avian Vet
920 Country Club Blvd., Cape Coral, FL - Tel. (941) 574-6171

Dr. Clarence Dunning, Avian Vet - Brandon Veterinary Hospital
Brandon, FL 33511 - Tel. (813) 689-4801

Teresa Lightfoot, DVM 
ABVP Avian Certified 
Bluepearl
3000 Busch Lake Blvd.
Tampa, FL 33614
24/7/365 
813-933-8944

Bluepearl-Brandon
607 Lumsden Professional Ct.
Brandon, FL 33511
813-571-3303

BluePearl-Sarasota
7414 South Tamiami Trail
Sarasota FL 34231
877-838-5909

BluePearl-Clearwater
4525 Ulmerton Rd
Clearwater FL 33762
727-572-0132*


----------



## yurionice (Dec 16, 2016)

Update: Rose passed away last night on 12/24/16.

I was not able to find a vet quick enough, nor did I even have enough money to scrape together to pay for a visit.

She got sicker and started having seizures and passed in my mothers arms.

I got her 9 years ago on Christmas Eve in 2007 and she passed on Christmas Eve.

Thank you all for your help and responses. I wish you all Happy Holidays.

Rest in peace.


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

I'm very sorry your Rose didn't make it... May she rest in peace.

I'm closing this thread now. If you would like to pay tribute to Rose you can do so by creating a thread in this section: In Memory - Talk Budgies Forums


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*I'm very sorry for your loss of Rose. :hug:

Should you decide to get another budgie in the future,
before doing so, please research and find an Avian Vet or a good Exotic Vet who has experience with small birds with whom you can establish a relationship in case of illness or injury.

Additionally, please be sure you set up an "Emergency Fund" for Avian Vet expenses so there will never be the issue of not having the money to pay for necessary care.

http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/295033-prepared-veterinary-care-expense.html

Best wishes and I hope you have a wonderful New Year!*


----------

